# Alguna rutina de retardo de tiempo en assembler



## led_led (Abr 2, 2007)

Hola amigos,

deseo saber si alguien posee alguna rutina de retardo de tiempo en lenguaje assembler.

Si alguien puede ayuadar, lo agradecería.

Saludos.


----------



## Power (Abr 2, 2007)

Hola, este programa te permite generar rutinas de retardo que quieras solo tenes que poner en la frecuencia y el retardo en milisegundos despues apretas calcular cilcos y luego generar codigo y solo tenes que definir las variables que te pide y copiar el codigo espero que te sirva 
Saludos


----------



## pic-man (Abr 3, 2007)

Te recomiendo que visites esta pagina donde esta explicada la logica de los retardos por software en lenguaje ensamblador para los microcontroladores pic: Retardos por Software


----------



## fred7 (Feb 1, 2009)

Que tal tengona una duda acerca de la instruccion que puedo utilizar para que mi programa en ensamblador se ejecute pero de una manera mas lenta lo que pasa es que los procesos que realiza son tan rapidos que no se nota la diferencia entre uno y otro espero me puedan alluda de antemano se los agradesco


----------



## Sadohe (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola fred7, lo que te puedo recomendar es que pongas una subrutina de retardo y la llames después de cada instrucción que deseas observar, creo que deberías de leer la página sugerida por pic-man.


----------



## Cybillita (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola POWER!! soy medio nueva en el foro pero he seguido sus consejos desde que empecé mi carrera y tengo que agradecerte por publicar ese rar con el archivo que te genera las rutinas de retardo, esta excelente y me saco de aprietos, GRACIAS!!


----------



## Meta (Feb 25, 2010)

También hay uno por vía Web.

http://www.golovchenko.org/cgi-bin/delay

Saludo.


----------



## Anita238 (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola POWER!
que buen aporte!!
muchisimas gracias!!!!


----------



## gratiman (Abr 13, 2013)

Hola, disculpen por revivir un tema viejo pero usuarios nuevos pueden remitirse a éste en busca del programa que Power adjunta, el problema que quiero tocar es que éste programa no corre en win7 de 64 bits a ver si pueden arreglar eso, gracias


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Jun 29, 2013)

hola gratiman aqui te adjunto un programa que hice y bueno lo utilizo para calcular el tiempo de las pausas, espero te sirva corre bien en W7 saludos.


----------



## gratiman (Jun 29, 2013)

YORMAN GODOY dijo:


> hola gratiman aqui te adjunto un programa que hice y bueno lo utilizo para calcular el tiempo de las pausas, espero te sirva corre bien en W7 saludos.



Gracias YORMAN, efectivamente este programa si sirve


----------



## YORMAN GODOY (Jun 30, 2013)

de nada mi hermano yo estoy aprendiendo tambien a progamar en assembler y se las dificultades que uno pasa cuando es nuevo en este tema... saludos!!!


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Mar 18, 2014)

YORMAN GODOY dijo:


> hola gratiman aqui te adjunto un programa que hice y bueno lo utilizo para calcular el tiempo de las pausas, espero te sirva corre bien en W7 saludos.



dime como aplicaste la formula para calcular el tiempo en esa misma rutina que tiene tu programa


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2014)

Personalmente nunca hago retardos de mas de unos pocos muy pocos ciclos.
Mientras dura el retardo el sistema está muerto y enterrado.
Uso siempre interrupciones generadas por un timer.


----------

